# Is this considered blasphemy?



## minicoop1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

I bought a large lot of film camera stuff, including a Minolta XG-7 auto-exposure SLR that  needs some work. I have to rip into it to either fix some contacts or  replace a capacitor (or both) to get it working properly, and in  addition to that, the leather's shrunk quite a bit. And I mean quite a  bit. So I was thinking... Is it considered sacrilegious to put something  like red vinyl in place of the black... "leather"? Not sure if I'm  keeping it since I can't exactly test it at the moment (shutter speeds are all kinds of wonky), so I was  wondering what you guys thought in case I do decide to list it.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2013)

It's a Minolta XG-7...even WORKING on one of these beasts, in an effort to revive it and bring it back to the land of the working, is worthy of nomination for sainthood. Restoring the health of a Minolta XG-7 *and also* giving it a new suit of clothes is will surely entitle you to canonization once you've left this Earth for the Big Darkroom in the sky.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 7, 2013)

If you aren't being completely sarcastic, I appreciate it. If you are, then  But really, mild camera restoration has become a bit of a hobby to fund my hobby, though if I do manage to get this one working and decide to sell, I'm probably not gonna recover what I put into it, I'd bet.

Edit: Wouldn't I be canonized for my recent restoration of a Canon A-1? :mrgreen::mrgreen::meh:


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 7, 2013)

A red snake or lizard skin look would be the thing.

I say do it!


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 7, 2013)

Go for it! :hail:


----------



## MitchStrp (Dec 7, 2013)

Post photos as you go !


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 7, 2013)

Hmm, you mean like this Pentax: A Pentax MX is reborn - PentaxForums.com

Yeah, do it.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2013)

re-leathered cameras - Google Search


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement. Looks like a trip to the fabric store for me...   and guys, some of those cameras are gorgeous. My mind is made up-I'm doing this.


----------



## timor (Dec 7, 2013)

Good luck with restoration. And if you will not be successful with bringing it to life, let me know. I will send you XG9 in working condition and good covering for $10. OK ?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2013)

Replacement Leatherette and real Leather for Minolta SLR's


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 7, 2013)

Timor, that sounds like a great deal. If it somehow falls prey to the "I can't put it back together" bug (I've had a few projects go down that road), I will most definitely take you up on that. Thanks!

Derrel, I actually found that page earlier and have been seriously considering the red goat skin for my SRT-101. It looks amazing on there. Depending on what happens here, I may give that a shot, since the SRT-101 is a permanent fixture here-given to me by my wife's uncle.


----------



## compur (Dec 7, 2013)

Recovering cameras is a popular thing. I've never heard of anyone objecting to it.  If it were a rare & valuable collector's item then there probably would be a reason not to do it but not for most cameras.


----------



## Designer (Dec 7, 2013)

Yea, if it was a Leica, then blasphemy, but on the Minolta, just fooling around.

Go for it.


----------



## timor (Dec 7, 2013)

Go for that re-skinning. Go for the most outrageous covering you can afford. Such a camera might be a great conversation piece and makes contact with people easier.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 7, 2013)

Don't worry-I have no plans to do that to my Hassie. Or if I can ever get a Leica. If it's a Leica or a Hassie, and it HAS to be re-covered, it's getting done in the right, original leather, and that's it. And someone else is doing it for me  I'll post some updates once I get this all started. I'm going to go to fabric store and see what they have, then decide what/where I'm going with.


----------



## terri (Dec 7, 2013)

Derrel said:


> It's a Minolta XG-7...even WORKING on one of these beasts, in an effort to revive it and bring it back to the land of the working, is worthy of nomination for sainthood. Restoring the health of a Minolta XG-7 *and also* giving it a new suit of clothes is will surely entitle you to canonization once you've left this Earth for the Big Darkroom in the sky.



ahhhh, Derrel you crack me up!   :hug::


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2013)

terri said:
			
		

> ahhhh, Derrel you crack me up!   :hug::



Awww, thanks, terr-bear!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 7, 2013)

Derrel said:


> It's a Minolta XG-7...even WORKING on one of these beasts, in an effort to revive it and bring it back to the land of the working, is worthy of nomination for sainthood. Restoring the health of a Minolta XG-7 *and also* giving it a new suit of clothes is will surely entitle you to canonization once you've left this Earth for the Big Darkroom in the sky.



Friends, I'd like to thank Brother Derrel for his inspiring sermon today.  Now, we'll be passing the hat this afternoon so please, be generous.  It's only through your support that we can continue to minister to those who are in need of antique camera equipment.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 8, 2013)

Seems like it could be fun to do with a camera that's common and not working or of much value, I've thought of trying it myself sometime. I wouldn't want to see it done with an antique or more rare/unusual camera. 

My Leica has a couple of chips in the vulcanite and I intend to leave well enough alone; my most recent antique camera purchase was one from the 1920's and I wouldn't want to alter that one. However I also have a Fisher Price camera, a variety of midcentury bakelite and plastic that I like as is, but if I found something like that in less that great shape for a few bucks I might decorate it up!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 8, 2013)

There's a Leica at a local shop that's fully functioning, but has some serious leather issues. If this works out, I might try to get that Leica and some ORIGINAL Leica leather (it might be a sharkskin model-I'd make sure first) and restore it to original condition. I've seen a few Leicas cross eBay with oddball color vinyl, but it's just so wrong.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 8, 2013)

I put brown leatherette on a Minolta-35 rangefinder and dark green on a Minolta Autocord.
There should be some past posts of them in this forum somewhere.

It seems that Leica people only like original covering on theirs.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 8, 2013)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/collector-s-corner/280070-minolta-autocord-restored.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/collector-s-corner/324087-lsm-g-s-2.html


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 8, 2013)

Some of those re-leathering jobs look pretty good!

I may have to do my 1N RS - the grips are starting to peel a little on the corners.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 9, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/collector-s-corner/280070-minolta-autocord-restored.html
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/collector-s-corner/324087-lsm-g-s-2.html



That Autocord looks FANTASTIC. I'm not big on brown stuff, which is just personal taste, but you did a great job with the fitment on the 35 too.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's the before photo. Sorta. Notice the missing screws-I had to remove and clean/lubricate the aperture reporting slider ring thingy (technical term) because it was quite slow and sticky. Breakfree CLP from my gun cleaning kit (I don't have any guns anymore but still have all the cleaning supplies for some reason) did a great job at making that smooth again. The leather had shrunk quite badly too...




Minolta XG7 as received by longm1985, on Flickr

I have the leather off, and will take a photo of that in a little while.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a set of camera repair books by Tomosy that are unfortunately out of print I think; in Book 1 there are recommendations on what adhesive to use, what NOT to use on a camera etc. (But I can't remember offhand and I haven't tried re-covering a camera.) I could look and see if your Minolta is listed. 

Dennis those look nice. I think the reason usually people don't get Leicas re-covered is that having the original vulcanite covering probably helps preserve the value (not just monetary but the historic value). I lucked into finding one at an area camera shop; he had it priced decent and later when I saw it hadn't sold yet and he'd lowered the price... I couldn't pass it up; the lens alone usually costs what I paid. Just a matter of everything falling into place at the right time.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 9, 2013)

The leatherette for the Autocord was precut from CameraLeather.com
The brown I bought a sheet from the UK, and used layers of painters tape to create a template. I've also purchased sheets from micro-tools.com.
I use Pliobond for adhesive.

Yes, Leica's don't like being depreciated !!
Yeah, I snagged a couple of old Leica's just for the lenses ... but it is getting harder to find a bargain, seems too many people watch those Antique Roadshow and Pickers TV shows ... I should have started collecting 20yrs ago when there was good cheap stuff to grab.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah I lucked into the right circumstances, I thought maybe someday but didn't expect to find one when I did. 

I didn't know micro tools sold that, thanks for the resource.

Now to see Minicoop's after photo!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's the "In the middle of working on it but some jackwagon glued a screw in place so AAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH" photo:




Untitled by longm1985, on Flickr

ONE screw WILL NOT come out. And I'm afraid of stripping it like I have in the past (this isn't the first camera I've dissected-the first one I plan to put back together though) Once I get a better screwdriver set, I think I might get it out-otherwise, I'm not sure what exactly I'll do to get that sucker out. I could go Clarkson on it with a hammer...  The good news is that it's either the resistor or capacitor and those are CHEAP.

Vintagesnaps-I would REALLY appreciate that. As for those after pictures, there might be a slightly longer delay with those-I have some... plans... for this.  "Pimp my camera"... Rhinestones? Am I kidding, or serious? STAY TUNED TO FIND OUT!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, if I can get a Rolleiflex working properly, I can get a Minolta working properly. Now, to find the time...


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 10, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> Here's the "In the middle of working on it but some jackwagon glued a screw in place so AAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH"



They used to use glue or lacquer to keep the screw tight ... oldn days Lock Tight.
Use Acetone / Nail polish remover.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

THAT is some immensely helpful advice. I'll give that a shot when this Rolleiflex stops taking up my time. So do I just make a small puddle in the indent for the screw hole? Hould I heat it up a tiny bit (like hold it in front of a space heater for a minute or two)?


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 11, 2013)

Acetone evaporates very quickly, so basically it is a wipe on to remove lacquer.
Nail polish remover is now commonly found without Acetone, so I am not sure of it usage but I think it will stay longer to soften the lacquer/glue. If you get nail polish remover get unscented .


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 11, 2013)

If you really get into restoration/repair you should get Rick's CD
rick's page


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quite ironically, that Rolleiflex on that page looks EXACTLY like what mine did a couple of nights ago. And it works! For real! I bet that CD would have saved me a ton of time, though. Getting it down that far and repairing it took me a few hours. I'll be buying that, I think. Thanks for the link.

As for the nail polish remover, I'm married so there's bound to be some around here somewhere. I'll give that a shot probably tomorrow night. I'm in need of a break from repairing things after that Rollei-took me about 20 hours worth of work to get it to tip top shape. Last couple days/nights have been all about cosmetic crap and cleaning the hell out of the mirrors/viewfinder and re-dying the leather... sheesh.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 9, 2014)

Update: I have a buyer that I'm customizing it for. He wants magenta carbon fiber vinyl for some reason. :scratch: I got the bottom plate off-didn't realize it was as easy as it turned out to be. I would have sworn the capacitor was under the top plate, but there it is.







Going to pop it out and head to Radioshack to see what I can do, then test it out before I slap the most hideous vinyl you'll probably see on it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 9, 2014)

Can't wait to see it ... would look interesting with the pattern.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 14, 2014)

Did you get the cap replaced and camera covered ?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 14, 2014)

No, the guy I'm covering it for hasn't sent me the vinyl and I've had some problems locating a new capacitor anywhere local, unfortunately.


----------



## compur (Jan 14, 2014)

Is the cap a 220uf?

If so, one of these might fit: link


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 14, 2014)

It might be-if it is, that's a HUGE help. Either way, thanks a ton!


----------



## compur (Jan 15, 2014)

You're welcome. I believe the X700 uses a 220uf cap but I don't know if the other X-series models use the same one or not.


----------

